# Can you pl tell me what this music is?



## breathclassical (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you pl tell me what this music is? Who is the composer? It's killing me I must have it.

Here is the mp3 file
View attachment sample.mp3


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Seriously,.....................THIS is what is 'killing' you?...stick around and I'm sure you'll find much more to die for...uhhh, welcome to Talk Classical...sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It sounds almost like a classical/pop crossover, but not quite. It could go either way. Maybe someone like Jon Lord or Karl Jenkins. My Rhapsody account is acting up so I can't test that theory. 

Are your affairs in order?


----------

